
Why Do Startups Win? - firatcan
http://jooseph.com/post/why-do-startups-win
======
firatcan
Hello everyone,

I just wrote a post about how can group of 5 people win a battle against big
corporation by changing the rules and escaping the competition. Those are my
observations and experiences, nothing scientific.

